# 4 & 5 year olds stabbed to death, 6 mth old baby still critical



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

I cannot begin to imagine how anyone could inflict injuries on those little bodies. .

We are all so desparate to have our families, and yet other people don't treasure theirs.

I am so  for those little ones.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1023291/Two-children-stabbed-death-6-month-old-fights-life.html

/links


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Some people are just sick.

I am sat here honestly wondering what this world is coming too. 

T xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

wonder what happened  they aint saying it was the parents just yet so will watch out for more details

whatever happened such a tragic loss of little lives   so sad bless them + the baby will be in my   hoping they pull through

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Apparently the parents are still being questioned, and the baby has undergone surgery and is stable but critical.


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

So very sad, such a tragic loss...beyond belief that someone could harm these children...hoping that the poor baby is strong and pulls through


----------

